# Opistophthalmus glabrifrons and Scorpio maurus set up



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi all, okay so my Opistophthalmus glabrifrons and Scorpio maurus palmatus are turning up, TOMORROW :mf_dribble:. I was just making sure the set-ups i have are adequate for both species. From all the information i have read up the general consensus seems to be that both species require a hard-packed substrate for burrowing, with the palmatus requiring slightly more moisture than most desert dwelling species, for this i have provided a roughly 2:1 mix of sand to eco earth, this seems to make for a relatively decent substrate which holds together and retains a some amount of moisture. I was just wondering what peoples thoughts are on this, i have other free set ups with just sand, and just eco-earth although from the information i thought this would be more suitable? Also the substrate in both enclosure is around 3-4 inches deep, would this be enough? Thanks.
By the way, no they are not being housed together, to sort out any doubts . :2thumb:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I would think it might need to be deeper both for building longer burrows and to allow the scorps to choose between dry and damp as they need.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay no problem, what would be an adequate depth for both? I will also be putting hides in the enclosure although from information give Opistophthalmus seem to be burrowers through and through, not sure about this in the case of the palmatus. But i will provide both deep substrate and hides anyway, just for good measure


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Id check out doing false bottoms (should be some info here) for both of them if possible more work to setup but makes life a lot easier, and works better then say putting water in via a scraped out corner, never done it myself (been years seen I last had a _S. maurus_) but you could get it set up while their in temporary housing.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Most people don't bother with false bottoms with desert scorpions but to try and replicate natural conditions some form of false bottom can be used. I am really into the idea of experimenting with false bottoms for burrowing desert species and am trying it out with my two O. glabrifrons.

There is a really good caresheet for S. maurus with some great info on climate and the use of false bottoms in it. Scorpio maurus palmatus caresheet
+1 on a deeper substrate. I would say 6'' is minimum for both species. A great substrate to use is a mix of sand, coco fibre and excavator clay (50/20/30). It holds burrows together amazingly. I use this mix for my glabrifrons and they have made really long burrows through it.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Very good substrate advice Callum

-J


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice all, will take a look into the care sheet now, and i have been working on making the substrate deeper, and will further so when i can get to the shop as soon as possible. Thanks again. :2thumb:


----------

